# East Ohio Invitational 10 HP Bass Circuit



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Here is a new 10 hp circuit starting up on the MWCD lakes.

See this site for more details:

*http://outdoorsmanrd.com/eastohio10hpbasscircuit.html*

Proposed Schedule from site: 

Q# 1.-------Sunday------April 1st-------------------PIEDMONT------8:00 AM-4:00 PM-------------Edgwater 

Q# 2.-------Sunday -----April 29------------------- ATWOOD--------8:00 AM-4:00 PM-------------Dam Ramp 

Q# 3. ------Sunday-----June 3rd-------------------LEESVILLE------6:00 AM-2:00 PM-------------Petersburg

Q# 4. ------Sunday-----July 8th--------------------TAPPAN----------7:00 AM-3:00 PM-------------Public Ramp

Q# 5. ------Sunday-----August 19th-------------CLENDENING--- 6:00 AM-2:00 PM-------------MARINA-Ramp 

CHAMPIONSHIP
Sunday----September 23rd----------ATWOOD----------8:00 AM-4:00 PM--------------Dam Ramp


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Who is the tourney director?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

How do you get invited?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

There is a group of a couple guys putting this circuit together. Most of them help run the Piedmont and Clendening Bass clubs and they all have fished in the previous 10HP circuit and many local tourneys. I have fished with all of them through the years and they are a decent group of guys.

Rick Duill is the guy that does the bass tournament website(s) and is taking names of interested parties for this circuit.

In order to get an invite to join you MUST mail your names, addresses, phone # and email, if you have one to *[email protected]* and if you dont have email, send it regular mail to

Rick Duill
6861 County Hwy 10
Adena, OH 43901

He will enter your information into the database and when selected the invite will come by phone, email or regular mail.(Which will start soon).
Your information will remain private and not forwarded without your permission.

Would be best to get information in ASAP to get in to the first invitations. He will have confirmation list updates as he makes each contact. They may be cutting the field to 50 boats.

Any other questions please contact Rick as I'm just fowarding the info from him.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Sent him a email im looking for a partner send me a pm if anyones interested 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

